# iPod nano 2G Ecran Noir Noir...



## montanaprod (12 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Voila que mon iPod nano fonctionnnait parfaitement et que voulant l'allumer il reste en ecran noir.J'ai essayer le Reset et quand je le branche à mon pc voila ce que iTunes me dit, "iTunes ne peut pas reconnaître cet iPod pour l'instant".

Le je suis vraiment perdu, aidez moi SVP


----------

